# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Një makinë që lexon trurin

## Apolloni31

Shkencëtarët kanë zbuluar një mënyrë për të lexuar mendimet e të tjerëve, duke përdorur një skaner në spital. Ata thonë se është shumë e realizueshme shpikja e një makinerie që mund të lexojë mendimet, pas 10 vitesh. Deklarata u bë pasi ata filluan të kuptonin gjendjen dhe mendimet e njerëzve që shkonin në spital për të bërë skaner truri. Ata mund të dallonin me përpikëri karakteristika të caktuara pasi qelizat e trurit lëviznin në mënyra të ndryshme për mendime të ndryshme. Thuhet se ky zbulim mund të përdoret në të ardhmen për një detektor gënjeshtrash shumë efektiv, shkruan revista shkencore, Current Biology. Drejtuesja e kij studimi, doktoresha Eleanor Maguire tha se Me këtë lloj kërkimi, ne po i afrohemi realitetit të leximit të mendjes.

----------


## Kaoni

Ueeeeee
Ksaj i thone me ta fut, kur te vje infermjerja me mini per te ndezur makinen, cfar do presi te shohi ne skaner ajo?

----------


## argjenddre

> Ueeeeee
> Ksaj i thone me ta fut, kur te vje infermjerja me mini per te ndezur makinen, cfar do presi te shohi ne skaner ajo?



hahahah ku sju shkon mendja hahahah

----------

